

Are You in It for the Long Haul? - nathanbarry
http://recode.net/2015/07/21/are-you-in-it-for-the-long-haul/

======
zatkin
This reminds me of "6 God" by Drake[1].

[1] [http://genius.com/4243846](http://genius.com/4243846)

